# machine crashing

## samek

Hello,

i'm having trouble with machine (Gigabyte GA P35C-DS3R, CPU Quad Q6600). It's crashing every 12-15 hours, I haven't got any good explanation of its cause. I have test RAM with memtest86, and it's ok.

I have reviewed logs and I didn't find anything suspicious, except this:

```

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf NET: Registered protocol family 16

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: bus type pci registered

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf PCI: Using MMCONFIG at ec000000 - efffffff

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

Feb 20 09:57:34 tartuf ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

```

Machine reboots, boots once again and doesn't come back online.

Does anyone have any good explanation for this?

----------

## pathfinder

a fan problem? heat problem?

hardware problem?

CPU ok?

HDD ok?

ACPI enabled?

what do you mean by crashing? 

please post 

emerge --info 

lspci

just to know a little bit more  :Smile: 

also please give us

cat /proc/interrupts

to see if you don t have IRQ conflitcs.

----------

## samek

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-hardened-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-hardened-r7 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 21 Feb 2008 13:16:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="sl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran ftp gd gdbm iconv isdnlog midi mmx mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="sl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+] (rev 54)

```

cat /proc/interrupts:

```

           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       

  0:     527767     528620     528104     527784   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2          1          2          4   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  2:          0          0          0          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  8:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

 16:     941737     940618     941224     942031   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide0, uhci_hcd:usb3, eth0

 18:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb5, uhci_hcd:usb8

 19:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ahci, uhci_hcd:usb7

 21:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb6

1276:     535294     535021     535028     534827   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

NMI:          0          0          0          0 

LOC:    2099489    2099472    2096747    2096719 

ERR:          0

```

Machine is a month old. HDDs are new, no problems with them.

I don't have ACPI enabled, because I think I don't need it.

By crashing i mean that machine is rebooting randomly.

I also recompiled kernel to see what's is happening with CPU temp.

----------

## pathfinder

IMHO, that s definitively a hardware problem.

Something is not OK with your PC.

Pretty hard to detect here.

no IRQ major conflicts, 

try smartmontools to check the drives...

then try the fan, the RAM (these are easy)

If it is a Dell or a compaq, or maybe another brand one, there is usually a recovery partition. Boot on it, and do the traditional hardware tests to see if nothing is dodgy.

Maybe a hardware scanning tool from a cd? dunna

----------

